# User names that are like your actual name



## Olive (Feb 4, 2004)

I noticed today that there is a user on here called Melchior. I noticed because it's his/her birthday *happy birthday!), but also because that's my last name.

It's not a common last name by any stretch, and so it piqued my interest.

On ENWorld, w've got Malakor, Malchior, Malichor, and Melchior.

I just thought that was strange. Anyone else have any user name based stories to share?


----------



## jdavis (Feb 4, 2004)

obviously I wasn't very creative with my user name.


----------



## Kai Lord (Feb 4, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> obviously I wasn't very creative with my user name.



Or your avatar, which is obviously a yearbook photo.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Feb 4, 2004)

The reasonings (there are several) behind my screen name are kinda twisted.  Here's one interpretation-

"Chi" and "Rho" are greek letters- they are written "X" and "P" respectively.  "-mancer" in game speak means a kind of wizard who deals in a kind of magic the prefix describes (a pyromancer deals with fire magic, for example).

Well, I'm a DM, and I create situations where my players' characters gain XP and go up levels.  I'm an XP-mancer.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 4, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Or your avatar, which is obviously a yearbook photo.



As is yours.  Mine too come to think of it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> obviously I wasn't very creative with my user name.




More creative than I.


----------



## Olive (Feb 4, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I'm an XP-mancer.




My players are always trying to get me to XP-mancer more!


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> As is yours.  Mine too come to think of it.




_Would you like fries with that...?_


----------



## jdavis (Feb 4, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Or your avatar, which is obviously a yearbook photo.



oh yea, well................... Oh no I've ran out of witty comebacks, I got nothing. At least I ............ no nothing. Crap. Unbelievable I've hit writers block on sarcastic and witty comebacks.



(actually I couldn't find a decent picture of MC Peepants and my animated Master Shake was too big).


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, this my real name. You gotta problem with that?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 4, 2004)

A handle of Tracy on the board, mmmm, wonder who people would think I was?


----------



## Gez (Feb 4, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> The reasonings (there are several) behind my screen name are kinda twisted.  Here's one interpretation-
> 
> "Chi" and "Rho" are greek letters- they are written "X" and "P" respectively.  "-mancer" in game speak means a kind of wizard who deals in a kind of magic the prefix describes (a pyromancer deals with fire magic, for example).
> 
> Well, I'm a DM, and I create situations where my players' characters gain XP and go up levels.  I'm an XP-mancer.




I didn't know it was a pun. Nice one!

I thought it merely meant "palmist" (we French call palmistry chiromancie). Chiro meaning hand (seen also in chiroptera, litterally hand-wing; or chirurgy and chiropratics, work of hands), and mancy properly means divination rather than magic (but raising hordes of putrefied zombies is so much more fun than asking questions about the future to ghosts...).


----------



## diaglo (Feb 4, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> A handle of Tracy on the board, mmmm, wonder who people would think I was?




so you went with Hand of Evil instead of Dick?


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine is my first name and part of my last name.

I thought it was clever, been using it for years. Can be read as if there is a __________ for my last name. Then some Home Depot founder with the last name of Blank has to go and buy the Atlanta Falcons football team.

Who would have thought Blank would be a real last name?


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 4, 2004)

I wasn't really serious when I choose my enworld handle.  I hadn't used messageboards much previously and just wanted ot make a few posts.  So I didn't put much thought into it.

Now I am using the handle johnsemlak, my real name, at at least a dozen websites.  Just never invent something.

At canonfire.com I am Aeneas


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 4, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> so you went with Hand of Evil instead of Dick?




yep   

and the short form of HoE... 

Hand of Evil came from not being able to think of something and playing Dungeon Keeper 2, the curser was called the Hand of Evil and you used it to slap around your army.


----------



## tburdett (Feb 5, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> obviously I wasn't very creative with my user name.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 5, 2004)

Mine has no relation whatsoever to my real name....
It was just an old D&D character, I use it for everything now.
And no, I look nothing like my avatar


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2004)

My user name is my name.  In my case, I guess it is because I am comfortable with who I am.  Also, when I joined EN World, it was relatively rare for someone to use his actual name.  So, I guess I wanted to be upfront and stand out.

Gez, do not knock the necromantic ability to question the dead.  It can provide for humorous situations in game.

Player character:  Where did you bury the treasure you took from the giants, great-grandfather?

Ghost of PC's great-grandfather:  I took it with me! How else would they let me in here!?


----------



## Gez (Feb 5, 2004)

Maybe I should say the stuff about mine. In a way, it's my name. It's my initials.


----------



## RC Hagy (Feb 5, 2004)

That is my surname.

While RC are my initials for first and middle names, they stand for someting else on the boards I visit though...


Just might have a contest one day.


Hagy


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 5, 2004)

One person that caught my eye is John Crichton. I assume that's not his name (since Farscape's lead is John Crichton), but several jobs back, my boss's name was John Crichton, so it's not strange to me for a real person to be named that. If I ever get to meet the prolific ENworld poster in person, it's going to take some adjusting to his real name!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm actually surprised I didn't use Captain Vimes or Death of Rats....but eh, Ankh-Morpork Guard works well enough.


----------



## pogre (Feb 6, 2004)

pogre - is an old college football nickname derived from my last name - pogue.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 6, 2004)

My real name, and my photo as avatar.
I guess I'm not very original


----------



## Henry (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually my name is Algernon Q. Thristwhistle, but when I signed up to the boards, I wanted the most exotic, magnanimous, powerful, and just plain COOL name I could think of...


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 7, 2004)

There's a user named Freakstone, and my last name is Breakstone.

On the other hand, my name could, effectively, be Piratecat Morrus Freakstone. Slightly translated that would make it Kevin Russell Breakstone.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2004)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> There's a user named Freakstone, and my last name is Breakstone.
> 
> On the other hand, my name could, effectively, be Piratecat Morrus Freakstone. Slightly translated that would make it Kevin Russell Breakstone.



 Scary...but cool.


----------



## Aaron L (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm just boring.


----------



## Kai Lord (Feb 7, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally Posted by Kai Lord
> Or your avatar, which is obviously a yearbook photo.
> ...



Yeah, that was the only photo they had of me since I was shield surfing with my friends on picture day.


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't about my name, but I like to think of my avatar as a self portrait


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 8, 2004)

I saw another user (because it's his birthday today, and congrat's to him, btw)having my real name as a user name _johnnype_, that's my name an the caps of my surnames.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 8, 2004)

There are a coupla Sutherland type users- that's my last name.  (I think ZSutherland or something?)


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 8, 2004)

My last name is "Ranger"...I'm looking at you _Ranger REG_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 8, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> My last name is "Ranger"...I'm looking at you _Ranger REG_



Hijack I know but Teflon Billy's newest avatar is just too freaking much like his picture!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 8, 2004)

My name really is Buttercup.  I have a sister named Peony and a brother named Foxglove.  We call him Fox for short.


----------

